# Ränder rutschen nach



## Caki04 (8. Apr. 2010)

Erstmal "HALLO"

seit Montag letzter Woche arbeite ich an meinem neuen Teich, aus einer 1000 Liter Wanne soll ein ca 15 Kubik Teich werden.

Jetzt habe ich die ersten Spatenstiche getan, aber der Obere Rand und auch der Rand der ersten Terassenstufe rutschen schon nach, weils sandig ist.

*Ist das jetzt in der ersten Bauphase ein Problem? *

Ich stelle mir (noch) vor, ich kann, wenn die Folie erstmal liegt, die Folie nochmal "zur Seite ziehen" und diese kleinen Stellen (ca. 15cm lang) unterfüttern, so daß nix mher nachrutschen kann, weil ja die Folie das schon stützt.

Ich hoffe Ihr versteht was ich meine.
Danke für Eure Hilfe und Grüße aus Gladbeck
Caki


----------



## laolamia (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ränder rutschen nach*

hallo!

ich wuerde die modelierung dann mit magerbeton machen.
solange kein wasser drin ist stuetzt die folie nicht viel, du hast durch das abrutschen dann nur beulen.
und wenn wasser drin ist kannst du nichts mehr anheben 

gruss marco


----------



## Caki04 (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ränder rutschen nach*

Ok, erstmal DANK, 

aber ich kann dann erstmal weiter ausheben und wenns fertig ist die Modellierung machen? 

Habe gestern auch bemerkt, daß nach etwa 70 cm Tiefe der Boden sehr sandig wird, ist das ein generelles Problem für den Bau eines Teiches?


----------



## laolamia (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ränder rutschen nach*

hallo!
bestellst du die folien nach loch?
dann ist es ja eigentlich wurscht. der lockere sand duerfe nach wassereinlass kein problem sein. (es sei denn es ist aufgefuellt, dann verdichten)
ich habe bei mir die modelierung mit einem zement-sand gemisch gemacht (erdfeucht)

gruss marco


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ränder rutschen nach*

Wir haben ja hier in Berlin reinen märkischen Sand. Unser Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle 1,30, wir haben kein Flies drunter und keine weiteren Bauten, wir haben den sand allerdings etwas feucht gehalten bis zum Einlegen der Folie (damals vor 11 Jahren PVC). Bis auf die Uferzone, die sich unter der folie dann doch etwas festgetreten hat, weil Besucher ja unbedingt am äußersten Rand stehen mußten :evil, ist da nichts passiert. Die Folie war noch durch Kiesfolie geschützt. Dieser Rand war jetzt beim Abbau etwas hohl geworden. Jetzt machen wir das auch nicht mehr so, sondern befestigen den Uferrand, entweder mit Beton oder mit Rasenkanten, das wissen wir noch nicht genau . Alles schön abgerundet, Vlies drauf, Folie drauf, Ufermatte drauf - dann dürfte da nichts mehr passieren.


----------



## Digicat (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ränder rutschen nach*

Servus Caki

Mein Name ist Helmut und heiße Dich herzlich Willkommen

Will ja nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen

Sind zwar andere Voraussetzungen als bei Dir ... aber ich würde das mindestens mit Magerbeton sichern .... wenn nicht sogar aufmauern 
Nicht das Dir bei einem heftigen Regenschauer und die kommen leider immer häufiger vor, das gleiche passiert ................

Bilder wären hier sicher für eine Hilfestellung von Vorteil


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ränder rutschen nach*

 Caki (wie heißt du denn mit Vornamen?  )

:willkommen im Forum!

Würde bei dem Teich an den Rändern auch Magerbeton verwenden, oder wie Helmut sagt aufmauern. Vielleicht zeigst du uns ja mal ein paar Bilder "vor Ort"?


----------



## Caki04 (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ränder rutschen nach*

Also, eigentlich heiße ich Carsten, aber meine damals 2 jährige Nichte hat daraus einfach mal Caki gemacht.
Und da mein Schwager, der Papi der Kleinen, auch Carsten heißt habe ich den Namen Caki jetzt wohl für alle Ewigkeit weg...

Werde heute nachmittag von zu hause mal Bilder einstellen, dann geht`s wohl leichter.

Mein Rand vom Teich ist auf jeden Fall schräg und nicht senkrecht, also wird es mit dem Mauern wohl etwas schwierig.

Wenn ich jetzt den Rand mit Magerbeton modelliere, ist der dann nicht zu hart für die Folie?
Nur die Kante(n) mit Magerbeton, oder komplett der gesamte Rand?
Wie hält denn der Beton auf dem Sand, rutscht der nicht runter?

Sorry, viele Fragen auf einmal, aber bin sooooo froh, endlich dieses Forum gefunden zu haben und Rat zu bekommen


----------



## laolamia (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ränder rutschen nach*

hi!

sand ist unter dem druck genauso hart 
magerbeton, vlies, folie dann geht das super


----------



## Digicat (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ränder rutschen nach*

Servus Carsten

Hast eine Skizze parat .....

Oder ...

wie breit wird die Pflanzzone am Rand .... würde ich schräg machen, kommt aber letzt endlich auf die Breite an ...

Schau mal .....
       
Hoffe die Bilder konnten helfen ....


----------



## Caki04 (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ränder rutschen nach*

Also hier mal meine Skizze.....

Der schmale Bereich oben ist fertig ausgehobe und hat auf der linken Seite keine Abstufung, auf der rechten Seite eine Terrasse nach etwa 40 cm und die Gesamttiefe beträgt 60 cm.

Links soll ja eine Bank auf die Bankirai Terrasse, deswegen auch keine Pflanzen davor.

Die Niere unten soll max 1,20 tief werden, denke mal mit 2 Terrassen. oder würde auch eine reichen?


----------



## Digicat (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ränder rutschen nach*

Servus 

Unten reicht auch eine ... allerdings nicht so tief ... würde sie nur 20-25cm tief machen ... es gibt viel mehr Auswahl an Pflanzen für die Seichtzone als dem Bereich um 50-60cm ...

Was ich vorher vergessen habe 
Als Substrat würde ich nicht den abgebildeten 16/32 Schotter nehmen, sondern ein Sand/Lehm Gemisch .... vielleicht geht ja sogar dein Aushubmaterial


----------



## Caki04 (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ränder rutschen nach*

Substrat 

"Nährboden im weiteren Sinne: Material, auf bzw. in dem bestimmte Lebewesen wachsen.
" sagt mir noch immer nicht so viel, meinst Du sozusagen "Teichblumenerde"? 

Wieviel muss ich eigentlich noch abziehen für den Sand unter der Folie? Denke mal die sollte manmit Sand unterfüttern, dann Flies und dann Folie.


----------



## Digicat (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ränder rutschen nach*

Ja, ist Ersatz für zu nährstoffhältige "Teichblumenerde" ...

Wegen der Tiefe der Pflanzzonen:

Auf den Pflanzen ist eine Tiefe angegeben, diese bezieht sich auf Oberkante Erde = Tiefe ist Wasserüberstand ...
Puhhh ... ist schwer in Worte zu fassen 
Also mußt du ungefähr 10cm tiefer gehen ... Platz für Substrat ... die Wurzeln müssen sich ja wo festhalten können .....

Hoffe ich habe deine Frage richtig interpretiert


----------



## Caki04 (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ränder rutschen nach*

Wirklich dumm in worte zu fasse, aber Du hast mich nicht ganz richtig verstanden..... Das mit den Pflanzen und Wasserspiegel usw das kenne ich ja schon von meiner kleinen Teichschale.

Ich meine auf dem Grund des Teiches.... Wenn ich exakt 120cm aushebe, wird der Teich ja sicher nicht eine Wassertiefe von 120 haben, da ich unter das Flies am Grund noch Sand legen muss, habe mal so gehört 5 cm?


----------



## Digicat (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ränder rutschen nach*

Sorry, da habe ich dann was mißverstanden .... 

Also die 5cm .....

Kommt ganz auf den Untergrund an .....

Du schreibst du hast Sand .... ohne Steine 

Dann kannst sofort darauf das, mindestens 300er Vlies verlegen und darauf dann die Folie ... brauchst keinenfalls eine 5cm Schleifsandschicht einbringen ...

Anders bei Untergründen, die mit Steinen durchsetzt sind 


man versucht alle Steine zu beseitigen
bringt Schleifsand ein, eben die von Dir erwähnten 5cm
nimmt mindestens ein 500er, besser ein 900er (Naturagart) Vlies


----------



## Caki04 (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ränder rutschen nach*

Stimmt.... Sand habe ich ja genug...... Warum dann noch welchen drauf tun, nur weil der locker ist....

500er Flies habe ich mir vorgestellt, sicher ist sicher und die Mehrkosten sind relativ zum Teich marginal.


----------



## Digicat (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ränder rutschen nach*



Wünsche Dir noch einen schönen Tag


----------



## Caki04 (8. Apr. 2010)

So, jetzt habe ich auch Bild von meinem angefangenen Teich....


----------



## Caki04 (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ränder rutschen nach*

Es geht voran..... 

Sieht evtl. jemand einen Fehler, den ich (noch) krrigieren kann?

Die tiefste Stelle ist 108cm und ich denke mal ich werde auf 120 cm gehen.
Die unterste Stufe, da können die Wände doch fast senkrecht sein, oder?


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Ränder rutschen nach*

Hallo Caki,
das sieht doch schon mal richtig gut aus! 
Steilwände sind auch gegen eine lockeren Rand kein Problem, sofern der Boden sich nicht verdichten kann, und damit der Boden mit der Folie nach unten rutscht...:evil
Bei Sandboden ist das Problem Verdichten kein Thema (im Gegensatz zu aufgeschüttetem "schweren" Boden, der deutlich Lehm/Ton enthält). 
Allerdings wirst Du später mal zur Wartung auch in den Teich steigen. Wenn der Untergrund locker ist, wirst Du die Folie verschieben - nicht nett. Das zweite ist die Tatsache, dass nach starkem Regen lockerer Untergrund beweglich wird, und damit sich verschieben kann. Beides wäre nicht nett für den Teich. Es ist daher sinnvoll, steile Bereiche zu stabilisieren. Das kann sehr primitiv erfolgen mit Magerbeton, Aufstreuen von Zement etc., da unterhalb der Folie a) statische Ansprüche gering sind und b) der Teichrand solche Zonen trocken hält.


----------

